# knock knock



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

I heard this strange scrabbling noise coming from the kitchen yesterday.....I assumed it was my cat up to something....lo and behold a strange feral was pecking and scrabbling at my kitchen window ....came back a couple of times. If I could have let him/her in I would have...its so cold outside!! I feed 2 -3 wild ones...I felt so sorry for it  but it seemed healthy and could fly.

its like they KNOW there are ferals in my house somewhere...and want to join !

just when I thought it couldnt get weirder. next theyll figure out the doorbell


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

I think maybe you need to be more concerned about them learning the DOORKNOB !


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

When you start to get emails from the asking to be let in then you should worry


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

i have a couple who sit out on back steps regular as clockwork,the little so n sos KNOW where i store the pigeon food(in a shed by my back door),last week one sat quite bravely on my sitting room window ledge,,staring at my cat who was sitting on inside ledge(indoors),my cat iggy is not teh brightest of cats so he just stared at the pidge,who cocked his head from side to side in a cheeky way


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

tuxedobaby said:


> i have a couple who sit out on back steps regular as clockwork,the little so n sos KNOW where i store the pigeon food(in a shed by my back door),last week one sat quite bravely on my sitting room window ledge,,staring at my cat who was sitting on inside ledge(indoors),my cat iggy is not teh brightest of cats so he just stared at the pidge,who cocked his head from side to side in a cheeky way


hahahahahaha...I LOVE the visual!

Our Bengal kittens met their 1st hawk last year in much the same way. BIG RedTail landed in the bushes in front of the house... about 6inches from both kittens' faces. They'd never seen any bird that close, let alone one that was bigger than them, and I'm not sure the hawk had seen a cat quite so upclose & personal. Lucky for all there was a glass window between them!!!


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

last summer i had to rush iggy to vet,,,he was in shock! after being outside he came in very spooked and acting strange(we thought hed been poisoned at 1st)the vet checked him out and gave a mild sedative which calmed him down,the vet thought a gull had "divebombed"him(we have some real aggressive huge gulls here)after another check up next day he was given all clear(thank goodness)


----------

